# Our First Outback Camping Trip, The Hard Way...



## HodagRVer (Oct 12, 2009)

Finally we got to get ready for our first RV trip after buying our new 210RS in November. A trip down "south" to Tulsa over Christmas to see the Grand-kids. We took off from Rhinelander, Wisconsin early on Wednesday December 23rd. It was 4 degrees and a foot of snow on the ground. We were full of adrenaline so we drove straight through to my in-laws house in Afton. Only took 19 hours rather than the 16 it takes us without a trailer. It was 53 degrees when we pulled in, quite nice indeed.

When we got up the next morning it started getting colder, then the rain started and soon turned to sleet. Our 75 mile drive to Tulsa from Afton took 3 hours. We made it to the Mingo RV park late in the afternoon. By the time we got in our site the snow was coming down hard and the wind had picked up.

The Christmas Eve blizzard had begun! We soon found out that Oklahoman's do not handle a blizzard well. People were abandoning their vehicles in the middle of intersections, they closed the interstate and the whole state pretty much locked up. We filled our on board water tank, cranked up the heat and plugged in the 30 amp service. Our only problem was that our new TV went to a white screen of death when we tried to get a station. The RV park was a nice one with a fantastic club house with tiled showers and a nice laundry area. We were driving a 4 wheel drive avalanche and a puny 10 inches of snow was pretty much a piece of cake for us. We spent a lovely week snowed in in Tulsa. The Outback was fantastic in the snow and ice. We had to plow a foot of fresh snow just to get the Outback back in it's spot in the yard. On the way home the front hitch service light must have taken a rock or a snow chunk. It was blinking on and off and the switch didn't work by the time we got home. We just took the bulb out and will get it fixed in the spring. I did find out my local Keystone dealer was glad to help me with getting the TV repaired when I got back. All in all not a bad test for some rookie RVers. We got in 8 nights of camping in 2009 with picking up our RV in Muskegon on November 7th.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Yup, theres nothing like taking it slow when you start out with a new trailer.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Just think -- it'll get even better in the actual _Spring_, LOL!!! Glad you had a safe and exciting adventure!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Who would have ever guessed that there would be so much snow down in Tulsa. Of course Tulsa is a bad enough town to get around in when it's nice let alone with 10" of snow! Sort of a neat first campout though. Should have pulled out the bar-be and showed them southerner how to really act in a little snow storm. Would have been sweet to see their faces.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Pictures man....PICTURES!!!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

HodagRVer said:


> The Christmas Eve blizzard had begun! We soon found out that Oklahoman's do not handle a blizzard well. People were abandoning their vehicles in the middle of intersections, they closed the interstate and the whole state pretty much locked up.


I went to school in Tulsa for 4 years, and you're right, they don't handle winter weather well. It didn't take much snow or ice on the roads to have drivers sliding all over. Glad you had a good first trip with your Outback, a good trip to make memories!


----------

